# Kohain and Levite "genes" are a myth



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

Zionists love to tell us that the so-called Kohain gene and so-called Levite gene are proof that these Jews are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews from Palestine.

Well the facts tell a very different story.

It turns out that the so-called Kohain gene is very common among people in the Middle East and North Africa.

Haplogroup J-M267 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

35% of Algerians.
35% of Tunisians.
75% of Sudanese.
30% of Ethiopians.
29% of Assyrians.
27% of Iraqis.
47% of Syrians.
49% of Jordanians.
68% of Negev Bedouin.
40% of Saudi Arabia.
33% of Kuwait.

and very interestingly for the Khazar theory, up to 70% in some Caucusas peoples.

What about the Levite gene?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haplogroup_R1a1a_(Y-DNA)

Very common in north-central India.
Very common in southeast Poland, Slovakia, northwest Ukraine, Belarus.



So do these two genes prove ancestry from Palestine?  Of course not.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Zionists love to tell us that the so-called Kohain gene and so-called Levite gene are proof that these Jews are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews from Palestine.
> 
> Well the facts tell a very different story.
> 
> ...



What does ancestry have to do with residence?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> What does ancestry have to do with residence?



It is argued that these two genes are proof of ancestry from Palestine.

But the facts show these two genes are common thousands of miles away from Palestine.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > What does ancestry have to do with residence?
> ...



Argued by whom?
In my circle the "Gene" is nothing more than an answer on Jeopardy.
Many descendants of Aharon and Pinchas either intermarried or converted over the millennia.
We also have plenty of Gentile DNA these days thanks to Russian Pogroms.
Where do you think all of the Blonde Jews come from?
I don't know where you got this impression that we hold this to be so important.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Zionists love to tell us that the so-called Kohain gene and so-called Levite gene are proof that these Jews are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews from Palestine.
> 
> Well the facts tell a very different story.
> 
> ...



The Cohanim - DNA Connection
DNA & Tradition: The Genetic Link to the Ancient Hebrews - Yaakov Kleiman - Google Books
DNA proof of being an Israelite descendant, the Y Chromosome. The farce of proving one is a descendant of the Israelites by genetics.
Multiple Origins of Ashkenazi Levites: Y Chromosome Evidence for Both Near Eastern and European Ancestries
The Jewish Priesthood, Gods Everlasting Covenant to Israel - by Patrick Young, Ph.D.
Geneticists Report Finding Central Asian Link to Levites - NYTimes.com
Phylogenetic applications of whole Y-chromosome sequences and the Near Eastern origin of Ashkenazi Levites : Nature Communications : Nature Publishing Group
Haplogroup E1b1b1 - M35.1: December 2012
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/DNA-Tradition-Genetic-Ancient-Hebrews/product-reviews/1932687130]Product Reviews: DNA and Tradition: The Genetic Link to the Ancient Hebrews: Amazon.com[/ame]


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

These two genes are not proof of ancestry from Palestine if the genes are very common in places thousands away from Palestine, in non-Jews.

  [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION], do yourself a favor and don't post genetic studies from 2003 when there are much more recent and thorough studies that tare your studies to shreds.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> These two genes are not proof of ancestry from Palestine if the genes are very common in places thousands away from Palestine, in non-Jews.
> 
> [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION], do yourself a favor and don't post genetic studies from 2003 when there are much more recent and thorough studies that tare your studies to shreds.



So which ingenious Israeli Diplomat introduced the Kohen Gene as an argument to Kerry and the Muslim Leaders knowing full well that Victory67 could refute the proof by spending 20 seconds on Wikipedia?

Do you realize how stupid you sound?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > These two genes are not proof of ancestry from Palestine if the genes are very common in places thousands away from Palestine, in non-Jews.
> ...



Its not an argument made by Israeli politicians, you bigoted self-hating fool.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



You are implying that it IS being made as such since you are explicit that it is being used to establish residence.
So who exactly is this body of Jews who have organized themselves to turn this into a residence issue?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> These two genes are not proof of ancestry from Palestine if the genes are very common in places thousands away from Palestine, in non-Jews.
> 
> [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION], do yourself a favor and don't post genetic studies from 2003 when there are much more recent and thorough studies that tare your studies to shreds.



"Palestine" "Palestine" Jews are originally from the Mideast, with people added throughout history even your own Wiki link shows Kohanim are originally from the Mideast. as a side note there are plenty of blond Arabs in the region.


What We Can Learn From the Jewish Genome


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

There is no such thing as "Palestine".


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

I would prefer for victory to put his own foot in his own mouth...yet again.

Whenever there is a lapse in his postings it means he's frantically searching for yet another strawman.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



Why should they.  It matters when a new temple is built that those who will build and tend it still live.  Otherwise there is not question of them being jewish.  It is simply evidence that there is still direct lines of jews be it eastern europe, africa, asia or beyond.
Only jews that have to prove themselves are reform jews and jewish converts to apply for aliyah and citizenship.  Usually those born to non-jewish mothers or mothers who convert, but observe the faith.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

Jroc said:


> "Palestine" "Palestine" Jews are originally from the Mideast, with people added throughout history even your own Wiki link shows Kohanim are originally from the Mideast. as a side note there are plenty of blond Arabs in the region.
> 
> 
> What We Can Learn From the Jewish Genome



My link says nothing about the origin of the gene.

Only that it is common all over the Middle East and North Africa.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > "Palestine" "Palestine" Jews are originally from the Mideast, with people added throughout history even your own Wiki link shows Kohanim are originally from the Mideast. as a side note there are plenty of blond Arabs in the region.
> ...



Please reply to Post 9.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

I find it very interesting how common this gene is in the Caucusas region.

That suggests some validity to the Khazar origin theory.

And if not a Khazar origin theory then that the Khazars and their Caucasian descendants have lots of Jewish blood.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > "Palestine" "Palestine" Jews are originally from the Mideast, with people added throughout history even your own Wiki link shows Kohanim are originally from the Mideast. as a side note there are plenty of blond Arabs in the region.
> ...



"......Abrahams Children in the Genome Erascientists report that the Jews of the Diaspora share a set of telltale genetic markers, supporting the traditional belief that Jews scattered around the world have a common ancestry. But various Diaspora populations have their own distinct genetic signatures, shedding light on their origins and history. In addition to the age-old question of whether Jews are simply people who share a religion or are a distinct population, the scientific verdict is settling on the latter......."


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> "......Abrahams Children in the Genome Erascientists report that the Jews of the Diaspora share a set of telltale genetic markers, supporting the traditional belief that Jews scattered around the world have a common ancestry. But various Diaspora populations have their own distinct genetic signatures, shedding light on their origins and history. In addition to the age-old question of whether Jews are simply people who share a religion or are a distinct population, the scientific verdict is settling on the latter......."



You're ignorantly ignoring the links I provided.

They show that many non-Jewish communities around the eastern hemisphere possess these genes.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> I find it very interesting how common this gene is in the Caucusas region.
> 
> That suggests some validity to the Khazar origin theory.
> 
> And if not a Khazar origin theory then that the Khazars and their Caucasian descendants have lots of Jewish blood.



It's called rape.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it very interesting how common this gene is in the Caucusas region.
> ...



The Jews raped the Khazars and thats why the Levite gene is so common in the Caucusas region?

That's an interesting new theory.  Which scientific or historical journal did you get that from?

Oh, right, you got it from your anus.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



Ad hominem...I win.

Some of the Khazars converted to Judaism.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Ad hominem...I win.
> 
> Some of the Khazars converted to Judaism.



Conversion to another faith changes one's genetic code?

You're either the next Nobel Prize winner or one stupid fuck.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Ad hominem...I win.
> ...



Ad hominem...I win.

How about flexing your brain and realizing that they married Diaspora Jews.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Ad hominem...I win.
> 
> How about flexing your brain and realizing that they married Diaspora Jews.



Finally you have an actual theory.

Congratulations.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yep of course there was some conversion, actually the higher ups in the Khazar hierarchy wanted to be Kohens upon conversion. of course was not allowed. The compromise was let some be Levites. In the big scheme of things it doesn't really matter, only to the Jew haters


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Yep of course there was some conversion, actually the higher ups in the Khazar hierarchy wanted to be Kohens upon conversion. of course was not allowed. The compromise was let some be Levites. In the big scheme of things it doesn't really matter, only to the Jew haters



Another boy who cries wolf.

I didn't invent the data I only repeated it.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 16, 2014)

An innocent question,

What stands behind "Victory67"? 

Just out of healthy curiosity.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Yep of course there was some conversion, actually the higher ups in the Khazar hierarchy wanted to be Kohens upon conversion. of course was not allowed. The compromise was let some be Levites. In the big scheme of things it doesn't really matter, only to the Jew haters
> ...



You didn't repeat the data, you inserted it into a scenario to fit your agenda.
You still didn't state the all important Jewish organization(s) using this data for their propaganda.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> You didn't repeat the data, you inserted it into a scenario to fit your agenda.
> You still didn't state the all important Jewish organization(w) that's using this data for their propaganda.





The data is in the links I provided.  I didn't invent the links.

Go read them.  Or remain in denial.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Yep of course there was some conversion, actually the higher ups in the Khazar hierarchy wanted to be Kohens upon conversion. of course was not allowed. The compromise was let some be Levites. In the big scheme of things it doesn't really matter, only to the Jew haters
> ...



The weight of evidence is not in your favor.  Repeating incomplete or erroneous "data" does not make it correct.  When you are talking about 2000 yrs, there was be some variations, but there are still evidence showing the jews are not just a religion but a people going back thousands of years.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

An article from 2010?  Newsweek?
Of course all European Jews didn't descend from the Khazers.
OMG!

Go ahead, call me prick head if you like.
But I'm happily married and your attempts at foreplay have thus far failed.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> An article from 2010?  Newsweek?
> Of course all European Jews didn't descend from the Khazers.
> OMG!
> 
> ...



was that Directed at Me I was agreeing with you. Is there a problem?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > An article from 2010?  Newsweek?
> ...



Victory.
Was I looking at victory's link?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

oh...The Newsweek was my link it's a good article. I like to use it on occasion


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't repeat the data, you inserted it into a scenario to fit your agenda.
> ...



Stop the Smoke and Mirrors...
You still didn't state the all important Jewish organization(s) using this data for their propaganda.


----------



## Snouter (Feb 17, 2014)

Why does a zionist bozo have quotes about limited government?  Government is what enforces zionist mythology that is fucking up the Earth.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > What does ancestry have to do with residence?
> ...





 But what you are not saying is that these genes are only present in one distinct group that happens to be the Jews. They are not present in any other group being patriarchal recessive gene. 
 GOD you are so easy to trounce in matters relating to the Jews and Israel, I wonder why you bother even trying.

The Cohen gene - Key to a prophetic priesthood? - Atlanta Conservative | Examiner.com

 Interestingly the study shows that the line goes back 3,300 years to the time of the Exodus, and is present in both Sephardic and Ashkenazi Jewish groups. So in one fell swoop it is proven that the so called European invaders are in actual fact TRUE JEWS and can trace their descendants back 106 Generations and that the Jews have a RIGHT TO PALESTINE GREATER THAN THE ARAB MUSLIMS.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> These two genes are not proof of ancestry from Palestine if the genes are very common in places thousands away from Palestine, in non-Jews.
> 
> [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION], do yourself a favor and don't post genetic studies from 2003 when there are much more recent and thorough studies that tare your studies to shreds.





 Just as your link destroys your argument as it states that the gene shows a common ancestor.

_Men from this lineage share a common paternal ancestor, which is demonstrated and defined by the presence of the SNP mutation referred to as M267, which was announced in (Cinnio&#287;lu 2004). This haplogroup is found today in significant frequencies in many areas in order near the Middle East, and parts of the Caucasus, Sudan and the Horn of Africa. It is also found in high frequencies in parts of North Africa and amongst Jewish groups, especially those with Cohen surnames. It can also be found much less commonly, but still occasionally in significant amounts, in Europe and as far east as Central Asia and the Indian Subcontinent._

But does not state either that the gene is present in non Jews as a genetic mutation, but is passed on from fathers. So it could be that some people converted out of Judaism, or fathered children on non Jewish females.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > "Palestine" "Palestine" Jews are originally from the Mideast, with people added throughout history even your own Wiki link shows Kohanim are originally from the Mideast. as a side note there are plenty of blond Arabs in the region.
> ...






But it does and it says that it is common to one man. And the argument has always been that the cohen gene shows a Jewish connection to those you deny are real Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> I find it very interesting how common this gene is in the Caucusas region.
> 
> That suggests some validity to the Khazar origin theory.
> 
> And if not a Khazar origin theory then that the Khazars and their Caucasian descendants have lots of Jewish blood.





 clutching at straws now to win any point you can, the gene is passed on from father to son and so shows a common ancestry. As the common ancestry of the gazan Palestinians has a mutation that manifests as anaemia and is linked to arabs and shows that many Palestinians are in fact recent migrants to the area 

Sickle cell disease in Middle East Arab countries


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > "......Abrahams Children in the Genome Erascientists report that the Jews of the Diaspora share a set of telltale genetic markers, supporting the traditional belief that Jews scattered around the world have a common ancestry. But various Diaspora populations have their own distinct genetic signatures, shedding light on their origins and history. In addition to the age-old question of whether Jews are simply people who share a religion or are a distinct population, the scientific verdict is settling on the latter......."
> ...





 And you are showing you ignorance and NEONAZI JEW HATRED by picking and choosing the parts of your link that can be bent to match your POV. Aris is not ignoring your link she is putting the other side of the coin on the table, it is you that is ignoring that your link could be untruthful or biased.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> These two genes are not proof of ancestry from Palestine if the genes are very common in places thousands away from Palestine, in non-Jews.
> 
> [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION], do yourself a favor and don't post genetic studies from 2003 when there are much more recent and thorough studies that tare your studies to shreds.



Never argue with someone whose points 'tare' your's to shreds.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > These two genes are not proof of ancestry from Palestine if the genes are very common in places thousands away from Palestine, in non-Jews.
> ...



Many jews in Europe were forced to convert, leave or be killed during the inquisition


----------



## editec (Feb 17, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Blonde haired, red haried and blue eyed jews probably get those genes from their KHAZAR anscestors.

In face we even know what Khazar king CHOOOSE to make his people Jews.  Khazars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Those folks migrated  from the region north of the Black Sea as did most Germanics, Slavs, Celts.

In fact all WHITE PEOPLE seem to have originally come to Europe off the steppes of Southern Russia and Northern India.


I know that my former Jewish inlaws really hated it when I told them that, since they are whiter than I was and had blue eyes to die for, too.

But they so wanted to think themselves children of Abraham that they deny what is well known, irrefutable history.  

Faith based thinking rears its ugly head in all sorts of ways, I guess.

I'd be proud a son of the Khazars who CHOOSE to be Jewish if I were of that ilk.


----------



## SinJinsg (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Zionists love to tell us that the so-called Kohain gene and so-called Levite gene are proof that these Jews are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews from Palestine.
> 
> Well the facts tell a very different story.
> 
> ...



Why not?  And how do those facts tell a different story?  The Levites would have been with the lost ten tribes when the Northern Kingdom was captured and then escaped.  We know that they escaped to the "north countries" and very well could be Eastern Europe.

It makes perfect sense that this gene would be found spread around the nations and peoples "north" of to where those Israelites escaped.  It is an all too common mistake that people make when they assume all Israelites are Jews.  There were twelve tribes of Israel.  Judah was just one of those tribes.


----------



## editec (Feb 17, 2014)

WEll that may be true, Sin, but the Khazars were NOT Jewish until about the 8th century.

And yes we KNOW that they migrated into Europe mostly around Poland, too.

So if they were the lost tribes, they lost their faith for a couple thousand years, until they CHOOSE to be Jews again during the 8th century AD.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> And you are showing you ignorance and NEONAZI JEW HATRED by picking and choosing the parts of your link that can be bent to match your POV. Aris is not ignoring your link she is putting the other side of the coin on the table, it is you that is ignoring that your link could be untruthful or biased.



You really are an obsessive broken record.

And no the research isn't a lie.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 17, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And you are showing you ignorance and NEONAZI JEW HATRED by picking and choosing the parts of your link that can be bent to match your POV. Aris is not ignoring your link she is putting the other side of the coin on the table, it is you that is ignoring that your link could be untruthful or biased.
> ...



Please post the Jewish Organizations using this information to help Zionism.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And you are showing you ignorance and NEONAZI JEW HATRED by picking and choosing the parts of your link that can be bent to match your POV. Aris is not ignoring your link she is putting the other side of the coin on the table, it is you that is ignoring that your link could be untruthful or biased.
> ...






 Look at it again and see the glaring holes in its testimony, but to do that you would have to put your NOENAZI JEW HATRED on hold for a while and lose your ID


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Look at it again and see the glaring holes in its testimony, but to do that you would have to put your NOENAZI JEW HATRED on hold for a while and lose your ID



There is no "testimony", you obsessive broken record.

Better stop crying wolf before no one listens to your cries and the wolf eats you.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You realize it's a game of semantics.
"the research isn't a lie" may well be a true statement; it's the conditions and population that are massaged to arrive to a conclusion.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 17, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> You realize it's a game of semantics.
> "the research isn't a lie" may well be a true statement; it's the conditions and population that are massaged to arrive to a conclusion.



Got any evidence of their biased population selection?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You realize it's a game of semantics.
> ...



I presume from this very posting that you don't know ANYONE in academia or who does studies for corporations.
I'll wait for your answer and THEN rip you to shreds.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 17, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> I presume from this very posting that you don't know ANYONE in academia or who does studies for corporations.
> I'll wait for your answer and THEN rip you to shreds.



You're just upset that the data says something you don't want to hear.

Poor baby.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I presume from this very posting that you don't know ANYONE in academia or who does studies for corporations.
> ...



You don't know ANYONE.
I thank you for your honesty.

There's something called an AGENDA.
It exists in any entity that requires Capital.
In other words, every study that is driven by Capital is sustained by an entity that desires a pre-determined result.

Hospitals, Corporations, Universities, the guy being supported by his uncle.

Populations and conditions are altered dozens of times until the source of Capital gets the answer it WANTS.

Thankfully, I'm a Jewboy and know dozens of people who have been put through this grinder.
Most of the time they didn't even know it was happening until I discussed it with them and asked them to do research on who was supporting the study.
The professionals who conduct the studies are generally not happy with this but they have to pay their bills.

You would probably be aware of this from the people you know who make homemade bombs.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 17, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> You don't know ANYONE.
> I thank you for your honesty.
> 
> There's something called an AGENDA.
> ...



So your evidence that the data was guided by an agenda is that they came up with info that you don't like?

Wow, you're a real dick.  And a fool.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 17, 2014)

If you want to talk about the data, '67 - then why are you using link to 'pop science' versions of the reports, rather than the reports themselves?

It is poor scholarship (aka 'crap 'science') to use secondary and even tertiary sources while the primary material is readily available.   

Of course, if one lacks sufficient background to discuss the actual reports per se, then the 'pop sci' versions are possibly useful - but only in a limited sense.  Remember, it's such pop 'bowlderization' of scientific papers which has led to the 'Darwin claimed humans were descended from monkeys' idiocy......

BTW, what were you trying to say with 'Kharar' ?????


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know ANYONE.
> ...



Ad hominem...I win.
Real life...I win.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 17, 2014)

Still waiting to see evidence that the data as to the distribution of the haplotypes mentioned in the OP was biased by an anti-Semitic agenda.

Talk about paranoia.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Still waiting to see evidence that the data as to the distribution of the haplotypes mentioned in the OP was biased by an anti-Semitic agenda.
> 
> Talk about paranoia.



And I'm still waiting for your list of the organizations using this for Zionist propaganda.
As I stated before, this Gene thing is nothing more than an answer on Jeopardy.
Do you really think I care if I descended directly from Avraham?
I'm a Torah Jew; my religion is not bound by genetics.
You DO know that the Romans were converting to Judaism like wildfire; 20% of the Roman Empire was Jewish.
That's one of the major reasons Constantine decided to pick a non-Commandment based religion.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > What does ancestry have to do with residence?
> ...


And the Arab invaders who call themselves Palestinians are identical in every way to the other Arabs such as the Egyptians, Jordanians, and Syrians, so no way no how they have any ancestry to the land.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 17, 2014)

Roudy said:


> And the Arab invaders who call themselves Palestinians are identical in every way to the other Arabs such as the Egyptians, Jordanians, and Syrians, so no way no how they have any ancestry to the land.



The Arabs have much more in common genetically with the other locals of the area, than the invader foreign Israeli Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And the Arab invaders who call themselves Palestinians are identical in every way to the other Arabs such as the Egyptians, Jordanians, and Syrians, so no way no how they have any ancestry to the land.
> ...


Palestinians are identical in every way to their neighboring Arabs and have less nothing in common to the Jews who can trace their ancestry to their ancient ancestors who lived there.  

True story.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Palestinians are identical in every way to their neighboring Arabs and have less nothing in common to the Jews who can trace their ancestry to their ancient ancestors who lived there.
> 
> True story.



You are a liar.  The Jews overall have more in common genetically with Palestinians than any other Gentile group.  That's why the Palestinians have the so-called "Jewish" genetic markers more than any other non-Jewish group in the world.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians are identical in every way to their neighboring Arabs and have less nothing in common to the Jews who can trace their ancestry to their ancient ancestors who lived there.
> ...


No you are the liar. It's the DIFFERENCES in the genes that separate people not "similarities" if you go by similarities then everybody is related somehow.

Since Palestinians are the same people and identical genetically to the Egyptians, Jordanians, and Syrians, to say that "Palestinians have 'Jewish genetic markers'" means that all Arabs in general have Jewish genetic markers. So what? It's totally meaningless and a lame attempt at somehow creating this fake Arab identity and then tying it to the land. 

Jews however, have certain markers that Arabs don't have and that makes them unique and the true ancestors of the ancient Hebrews who lived in ancient Israel.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> No you are the liar. It's the DIFFERENCES in the genes that separate people not "similarities" if you go by similarities then everybody is related somehow.
> 
> Since Palestinians are the same people and identical genetically to the Egyptians, Jordanians, and Syrians, to say that "Palestinians have 'Jewish genetic markers'" means that all Arabs in general have Jewish genetic markers. So what? It's totally meaningless and a lame attempt at somehow creating this fake Arab identity and then tying it to the land.
> 
> Jews however, have certain markers that Arabs don't have and that makes them unique and the true ancestors of the ancient Hebrews who lived in ancient Israel.



No, you are the liar.

The only genetic markers that Jews have that Arabs don't have, are ones that are very common in Eastern Europe, the Caucusas, and northern India.  Which obviously have nothing to do with the ancient Israelites.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No you are the liar. It's the DIFFERENCES in the genes that separate people not "similarities" if you go by similarities then everybody is related somehow.
> ...


Bullshiite.  Majority of current Israeli population are Jews from Middle eastern countries (or descendants of)  who have remained in the region for thousands of years.  TheY are descendants of the same Jews who fled the destructions of the first and second temples in Jerusalem thousands of years ago.  It has also been proven that these Middle Eastern Jews and the European Ashkenazi Jews do indeed share unique common genes and traits that are exclusive to Jews all over the world, which Arabs and Palestinians do not have.

The Palestinians are recent Arab invaders who's gene's and history is identical to other Arabs.  What you are trying to do is relate a bunch of Muslim Arab invaders as descendants of the ancient Jews, and THAT PIG JUST WON'T FLY.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bullshiite.  Majority of current Israeli population are Jews from Middle eastern countries (or descendants of)  who have remained in the region for thousands of years.  TheY are descendants of the same Jews who fled the destructions of the first and second temples in Jerusalem thousands of years ago.  It has also been proven that these Middle Eastern Jews and the European Ashkenazi Jews do indeed share unique common genes and traits that are exclusive to Jews all over the world, which Arabs and Palestinians do not have.
> 
> The Palestinians are recent Arab invaders who's gene's and history is identical to other Arabs.  What you are trying to do is relate a bunch of Muslim Arab invaders as descendants of the ancient Jews, and THAT PIG JUST WON'T FLY.



Sorry little baby, but what is known as the "Kohain gene" is extremely common among Palestinians, Bedouin, Jordanians, Assyrians, Maronite Lebanese, and other Levantines.

But you're right about the "Levite gene".  This isn't too common among Levantines.  Its much more common among people in Eastern Europe, the Caucasus, and people in northwest India.

As to the Jews from Muslim lands, many of them are Sephardic and don't have ancestors who lived in the area for 2,000 years or more.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshiite.  Majority of current Israeli population are Jews from Middle eastern countries (or descendants of)  who have remained in the region for thousands of years.  TheY are descendants of the same Jews who fled the destructions of the first and second temples in Jerusalem thousands of years ago.  It has also been proven that these Middle Eastern Jews and the European Ashkenazi Jews do indeed share unique common genes and traits that are exclusive to Jews all over the world, which Arabs and Palestinians do not have.
> ...


It's actually called the cohen gene.  No matter how you cut and slice it, Palestinians are identical to their neighboring Arabs, who invaded the land recently.  They are as related to Jews as Saudi Arabians or Egyptians would be.  

EpicFail67.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> It's actually called the cohen gene.  No matter how you cut and slice it, Palestinians are identical to their neighboring Arabs, who invaded the land recently.  They are as related to Jews as Saudi Arabians or Egyptians would be.
> 
> EpicFail67.




The emergence of Y-chromosome haplogroup J1e among Arabic-speaking populations

There is a so-called "Kohain gene" and a so-called "Levite gene".

You don't know your asshole from your elbow.

Neither of them are unique just to Jews.  They are both shared in large numbers by Gentiles either in the Middle East or Europe.

Haplogroup R1a (Y-DNA) - Eupedia


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> It's actually called the cohen gene.  No matter how you cut and slice it, Palestinians are identical to their neighboring Arabs, who invaded the land recently.  They are as related to Jews as Saudi Arabians or Egyptians would be.
> 
> EpicFail67.



600 years ago isn't "recently", dumbass.

The genetic evidence proves a relationship between the Jews and Palestinians, as they possess J1E in very high numbers.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually called the cohen gene.  No matter how you cut and slice it, Palestinians are identical to their neighboring Arabs, who invaded the land recently.  They are as related to Jews as Saudi Arabians or Egyptians would be.
> ...


600 years?  This territory was owned by the Ottoman Turks for 600 years up to the early 1900's.  Last I checked Arabs were not Turks.  The Arabs started invading in the 1800's and 1900's, and it increased exponentially as more and more Jews came.  That is a documented fact.  

While Jews maintained a presence throughout the millennia.  

Again, for the 1000th time, Palestinians are no different that their neighboring Arabs.  Period end of story.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

educate yourself a little:

*Origin and identity of the so-called Palestinians*

Palestinians are the newest of all the peoples on the face of the Earth, and began to exist in a single day by a kind of supernatural phenomenon that is unique in the whole history of mankind, as it is witnessed by Walid Shoebat, a former PLO terrorist that acknowledged the lie he was fighting for and the truth he was fighting against:

&#8220;Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?&#8221;
&#8220;We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule. The teaching of the destruction of Israel was a definite part of the curriculum, but we considered ourselves Jordanian until the Jews returned to Jerusalem. Then all of the sudden we were Palestinians - they removed the star from the Jordanian flag and all at once we had a Palestinian flag&#8221;.
&#8220;When I finally realized the lies and myths I was taught, it is my duty as a righteous person to speak out&#8221;.

This declaration by a true "Palestinian" should have some significance for a sincerely neutral observer. Indeed, there is no such a thing like a Palestinian people, or a Palestinian culture, or a Palestinian language, or a Palestinian history. There has never been any Palestinian state, neither any Palestinian archaeological find nor coinage. The present-day "Palestinians" are an Arab people, with Arab culture, Arabic language and Arab history. They have their own Arab states from where they came into the Land of Israel about one century ago to contrast the Jewish immigration. That is the historical truth. They were Jordanians (another recent British invention, as there has never been any people known as "Jordanians"), and after the Six-Day War in which Israel utterly defeated the coalition of nine Arab states and took legitimate possession of Judea and Samaria, the Arab dwellers in those regions underwent a kind of anthropological miracle and discovered that they were Palestinians - something they did not know the day before. Of course, these people having a new identity had to build themselves a history, namely, had to steal some others' history, and the only way that the victims of the theft would not complain is if those victims do no longer exist. Therefore, the Palestinian leaders claimed two contradictory lineages from ancient peoples that inhabited in the Land of Israel: the Canaanites and the Philistines. Let us consider both of them before going on with the Palestinian issue.

The Canaanites:

The Canaanites are historically acknowledged as the first inhabitants of the Land of Israel, before the Hebrews settled there. Indeed, the correct geographic name of the Land of Israel is Canaan, not "Palestine" (a Roman invention, as we will see later). They were composed by different tribes, that may be distinguished in two main groups: the Northern or Coastland Canaanites and the Southern or Mountain Canaanites. 
·The Northern Canaanites settled along the coast of the Mediterranean Sea from the southeastern side of the Gulf of Iskenderun to the proximities of the Gulf of Hayfa. Their main cities were Tzur, Tzidon, Gebal (Byblos), Arvad, Ugarit, and are better known in history by their Greek name Phoenicians, but they called themselves "Kana'ana" or "Kinachnu". They did not found any unified kingdom but were organized in self-ruled cities, and were not a warlike people but rather skilful traders, seafarers and builders. Their language was adopted from their Semitic neighbours, the Arameans, and was closely related to Hebrew (not to Arabic!). Phoenicians and Israelites did not need interpreters to understand each other. They followed the same destiny of ancient Israel and fell under Assyrian rule, then Babylonian, Persian, Macedonian, Seleucian and Roman. Throughout their history the Phoenicians intermarried with different peoples that dwelled in their land, mainly Greeks and Armenians. During the Islamic expansion they were Arabized, yet, never completely assimilated, and their present-day state is Lebanon, erroneously regarded as an "Arab" country, a label that the Lebanese people reject. Unlike the Arab states, Lebanon has a western democratic-style official name, "Lebanese Republic", without the essential adjective "Arab" that is required in the denominations of every Arab state. The only mention of the term Arabic in the Lebanese constitution refers to the official language of the state, which does not mean that the Lebanese people are Arabs in the same way as the official language of the United States is English but this does not qualify the Americans as British. 
The so-called Palestinians are not Lebanese (although some of them came from Syrian-occupied Lebanon), therefore they are not Phoenicians (Northern Canaanites). Actually, in Lebanon they are "refugees" and are not identified with the local people. 
·The Southern Canaanites dwelled in the mountain region from the Golan southwards, on both sides of the Yarden and along the Mediterranean coast from the Gulf of Hayfa to Yafo, that is the Biblical Canaan. They were composed by various tribes of different stocks: besides the proper Canaanites (Phoenicians), there were Amorites, Hittites and Hurrian peoples like the Yevusites, Hivvites and Horites, all of them assimilated into the Aramean-Canaanite context. They never constituted an unified, organized state but kept within the tribal alliance system. 
When the first Hebrews arrived in Canaan they shared the land but did not intermarry, as it was an interdiction for Avraham's family to marry the Canaanites. Nevertheless, eleven of the twelve sons of Yakov married Canaanite women (the other son married an Egyptian), and since then, the Tribes of Israel began to mix with the local inhabitants. After the Exodus, when the Israelites conquered the Land, there were some wars between them and the Canaanites throughout the period of the Sofetim (Judges), and were definitively subdued by King David. By that time, most Canaanites were married to Israelites, others voluntarily accepted Torah becoming Israelites, others joined up in the Israelite or Judahite army. Actually, the Canaanites are seldom mentioned during the Kings' period, usually in reference to their heathen customs introduced among the Israelites, but no longer as a distinguishable people, because they were indeed assimilated into the Israelite nation. When the Assyrians overran the Kingdom of Israel, they did not leave any Canaanite aside, as they had all become Israelites by that time. The same happened when the Babylonians overthrew the Kingdom of Judah. 
Therefore, the only people that can trace back a lineage to the ancient Canaanites are the Jews, not the Palestinians, as Canaanites did not exist any longer after the 8th century b.c.e. and they were not annihilated but assimilated into the Jewish people. 
Conclusion: the Palestinians cannot claim any descent from the ancient Canaanites - if so, why not to pretend also the Syrian "occupied territories", namely, Lebanon? Why do they not speak the language of the ancient Canaanites, that was Hebrew? Because they are NOT Canaanites at all!

The Philistines:

It is from the term "Philistines" that the name "Palestinians" has been taken. Actually, the ancient Philistines and modern Palestinians have something in common: both are invaders from other lands! That is precisely the meaning of their name, that is not an ethnic denomination but an adjective applied to them: Peleshet, from the verb "pelesh", "dividers", "penetrators" or "invaders". The Philistines were a confederation of non-Semitic peoples coming from Crete, the Aegean Islands and Asia Minor, also known as "Sea Peoples". The main tribes were Tzekelesh, Shardana, Akhaiusha, Danauna, Tzakara, Masa or Meshuesh, Uashesh, Teresh or Tursha, Keshesh or Karkisha, Lukka and Labu. The original homeland of the group that ruled the Philistine federation, namely the "Pelesati", was the island of Crete. When the Minoic civilization collapsed, also the Minoic culture disappeared from Crete, as invaders from Greece took control of the island. These ancient Cretans arrived in Southern Canaan and were known as "Peleshtim" by Hebrews and Canaanites (that became allied to fight the invaders). They also invaded Egypt and were defeated by Pharaoh Ramose III in the 12th century b.c.e. The Philistines were organized in city-states, being the most important the Pentapolis: Gaza, Ashdod, Ashkelon, Gath and Ekron, and their territory was close to the Mediterranean coast, a little longer and broader than the present-day "Gaza Strip" - not the whole Judah, they never reached Hevron, Jerusalem or Yericho! 
Those Sea Peoples that invaded Egypt were expelled towards other Mediterranean lands and did not evolve into any Arab people, but disappeared as distinguishable groups in Roman times. Those dwelling in Canaan were defeated by King David and reduced to insignificance, the best warriors among them were chosen as David's bodyguard. The remaining Philistines still dwelling in Gaza were subdued by Sargon II of Assyria and after that time, they disappeared definitively from history. They are no longer mentioned since the return of the Jewish exiles from Babylon. 
Conclusion: there is not one single person in the world who may be able to prove Philistine lineage, yet, if Palestinians insist, they have to recognize themselves as invaders in Israel, and then they must ask Greece to return them back the Isle of Crete! The Philistines are extinct and claims to alleged links with them are utterly false as they are historically impossible to establish. In any case, claiming a Philistine heritage is idle because it cannot legitimate any land in which they were foreign occupants and not native dwellers. Philistines were not Arabs, and the only feature in common between both peoples is that in Israel they should be regarded as invaders, Philistines from the sea and Arabs from the wilderness. They do not want Jerusalem because it is their city, which is not and never has been, they simply want to take her from the Jews, to whom she has belonged for three thousand years. The Philistines wanted to take from Israelites the Holy Ark of the Covenant, modern so-called Palestinians want to take from them the Holy City of the Covenant.

The Palestinians: No, they are not any ancient people, but claim to be. They were born in a single day, after a war that lasted six days in 1967 c.e. If they were true Canaanites, they would speak Hebrew and demand from Syria to give them back their occupied homeland in Lebanon, but they are not. If they were Philistines, they would claim back the Isle of Crete from Greece and would recognize that they have nothing to do with the Land of Israel, and would ask excuses to Israel for having stolen the Ark of the Covenant.

The land called "Palestine"

In the 2nd century c.e., the last attempt of the Jews to achieve independence from the Roman Empire ended with the well-known event of Masada, that is historically documented and universally recognized as the fact that determined the Jewish Diaspora in a definitive way. The Land where these things happened was until then the province known as Judæa , and there is no mention of any place called "Palestine" before that time. The Roman emperor Hadrian was utterly upset with the Jewish Nation and wanted to erase the name of Israel and Judah from the face of the Earth, so that there would be no memory of the country that belonged to that rebel people. He decided to replace the denomination of that Roman province and resorted to ancient history in order to find a name that might appear appropriate, and found that an extinct people that was unknown in Roman times, called "Philistines", was once dwelling in that area and were enemies of the Israelites. Therefore, according to Latin spelling, he invented the new name: "Palæstina", a name that would be also hateful for the Jews as it reminded them their old foes. He did so with the explicit purpose of effacing any trace of Jewish history. Ancient Romans, as well as modern Palestinians, have fulfilled the Hebrew Scriptures Prophecy that declares: "They lay crafty plans against Your People... they say: &#8216;come, let us wipe them out as a nation; let the name of Israel be remembered no more'." - Tehilim 83:3-4 (Psalm 83:3-4). They failed, as Israel is still alive. Any honest person would recognize that there is no mention of the name Palestina in history before the Romans renamed the province of Judea, that such name does not occur in any ancient document, is not written in the Bible, neither in the Hebrew Scriptures nor in the Christian Testament, not even in Assyrian, Persian, Macedonian, Ptolemaic, Seleucian or other Greek sources, and that not any "Palestinian" people has ever been mentioned, not even by the Romans that invented the term. If "Palestinians" allegedly are the historic inhabitants of the Holy Land, why did they not fight for independence from Roman occupation as Jews did? How is it possible that not a single Palestinian leader heading for a revolt against the Roman invaders is mentioned in any historic record? Why there is not any Palestinian rebel group mentioned, as for example the Jewish Zealots? Why every historic document mentions the Jews as the native inhabitants, and the Greeks, Romans and others as foreigners dwelling in Judea, but not any Palestinian people, neither as native nor as foreigner? What is more, there is no reference to any Palestinian people in the qur'an (koran), although muslims claim that their prophet was once in Jerusalem (an event that is not mentioned in the koran either). It appears evident that he did not meet any Palestinian in his whole life, nor his successors did either. Caliph Salahuddin al-Ayyub (Saladin), knew the Jews and kindly invited them to settle in Jerusalem, that he recognized as their Homeland, but he did not know any Palestinian... To claim that Palestinians are the original people of Eretz Yisrael is not only against secular history but also against Islamic history! 
The name "Falastin" that Arabs today use for "Palestine" is not an Arabic name, but adopted and adapted from the Latin Palæstina . How can an Arab people have a western name instead of one in their own language? Because the use of the term "Palestinian" for an Arab group is only a modern political creation without any historic or ethnic grounds, and did not indicate any people before 1967.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

The facts remain that the Palestinians are almost genetic brothers to the Jewish people.  They are the closest genetically of any non-Jewish population, to the Jews.

The Palestinians possess the "Kohain gene" in higher rates than any other Gentile group.

If the Palestinians were a tribe of people living in Africa who practised Judaism-like cultural things, they would be brought to Israel due to their genes.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> The facts remain that the Palestinians are almost genetic brothers to the Jewish people.  They are the closest genetically of any non-Jewish population, to the Jews.
> 
> The Palestinians possess the "Kohain gene" in higher rates than any other Gentile group.
> 
> If the Palestinians were a tribe of people living in Africa who practised Judaism-like cultural things, they would be brought to Israel due to their genes.


Ha ha ha. Are you saying that Egyptians, Jordanians and Syrians are genetic "brothers" to the Jewish people?  Ho ho ho. The Palestinians do not possess the Cohen gene. It is unique to Jews only. You is Funny!


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Ha ha ha. Are you saying that Egyptians, Jordanians and Syrians are genetic "brothers" to the Jewish people?  Ho ho ho. The Palestinians do not possess the Cohen gene. It is unique to Jews only. You is funny!



You're a lying fool.  A lying Zionist fool.  The percentage of Palestinians that have the Kohain gene is 33%.  Jordanians is 49%.  Negev Bedouin is 64%.  Syrian Sunnis from Hama is 44%.

Haplogroup J-M267 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And only 46% of Kohain Jews have the "Kohain gene".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha. Are you saying that Egyptians, Jordanians and Syrians are genetic "brothers" to the Jewish people?  Ho ho ho. The Palestinians do not possess the Cohen gene. It is unique to Jews only. You is funny!
> ...


Meaningless drivel. People in Caucasus have higher frequency of this gene 80% and 90% than the Arabs.  There goes your European Jews are Khazar converts theory. 

You see with every bullshit you post, more holes are punched into your idiotic theories.  

The Caucasus has areas of both high and low J-M267 frequency. The J-M267 in the Caucasus is also notable because most of it is not within the J-P58 subclade.
Population	Sample size	Total J-M267	J-M267(xP58)	J-P58	 [collapse] Publication
Avars	115	59.0%	58.0%	1.0%	Balanovsky 2011
Dargins	101	70.0%	69.0%	1.0%	Balanovsky 2011
Kubachi	65	99.0%	99.0%	0.0%	Balanovsky 2011
Kaitak	33	85.0%	85.0%	0.0%	Balanovsky 2011
Lezghins	81	44.4%	44.4%	0.0%	Balanovsky 2011


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Does a CMH prove Cohen ancestry?[edit]

One source of early confusion was a widespread popular notion that only Cohens or only Jews could have the Cohen Modal Haplotype. It is now clear that this is not the case. The Cohen Modal Haplotype (CMH), whilst notably frequent amongst Cohens, is also far from unusual in the general populations of haplogroups J1 and J2 with no particular link to the Cohen ancestry. These haplogroups occur widely throughout the Middle East and beyond

Y-chromosomal Aaron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Meaningless drivel. People in Caucasus have higher frequency of this gene 80% and 90% than the Arabs.  There goes your European Jews are Khazar converts theory.
> 
> You see with every bullshit you post, more holes are punched into your idiotic theories.
> 
> ...



You stupid Zionist pig, this is the LEVITE gene!!!!  Not the Kohain gene.

When did Israelis become such morons?

And by the way, if the highest percentage of people with the Levite gene live in the Caucasus, that suggests that the origin of the Levitz were the Khazars whow were a Caucasus people.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

The investigation of Levites found high frequencies of multiple distinct markers, suggestive of multiple origins for the majority of non-Aaronid Levite families. One marker, however, present in more than 50% of Eastern European (Ashkenazi) Jewish Levites points to a common male ancestor or very few male ancestors within the last 2000 years for many Levites of the Ashkenazi community. This common ancestor belonged to the haplogroup R1a1 which *is typical of Eastern Europeans or West Asians*, rather than the haplogroup J of the Cohen modal haplotype, and most likely lived at the time of the Ashkenazi settlement in Eastern Europe,[4][43][44] and thus was not really a Levite.

Y-chromosomal Aaron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc (Feb 19, 2014)

Y-chromosome YAP, DYS19B

NATURE 97:385 - Y Chromosomes of Jewish Priests


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Y-chromosome YAP, DYS19B
> 
> NATURE 97:385 - Y Chromosomes of Jewish Priests



1997 was a long time ago.

The most recent data is from 2009 and proves that many non-Jews possess both the Levite and the Kohain genes.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Meaningless drivel. People in Caucasus have higher frequency of this gene 80% and 90% than the Arabs.  There goes your European Jews are Khazar converts theory.
> ...


*SHADAP ya illiterate IslamNazi moron, here is your own link:*

"Men from this lineage share a common paternal ancestor, which is demonstrated and defined by the presence of the SNP mutation referred to as M267, which was announced in (Cinnio&#287;lu 2004). 
In Genetic genealogy and human genetics, Y DNA haplogroup J-M267, also commonly known as Haplogroup J1 is a subclade (branch) of Y-DNA haplogroup J-P209, (commonly known as Haplogroup J) along with its sibling clade Y DNA haplogroup J-M172 (commonly known as Haplogroup J2). (All these haplogroups have had other historical names listed below.[Phylogenetics 1][Phylogenetics 2])
Men from this lineage share a common paternal ancestor, which is demonstrated and defined by the presence of the SNP mutation referred to as M267, which was announced in (Cinnio&#287;lu 2004). This haplogroup is found today in significant frequencies in many areas in order near the Middle East, and parts of the Caucasus, Sudan and the Horn of Africa. It is also found in high frequencies in parts of North Africa and amongst Jewish groups, especially those with Cohen surnames. It can also be found much less commonly, but still occasionally in significant amounts, in Europe and as far east as Central Asia and the Indian Subcontinent."

*The tables you keep referring to:
*
Population	Sample size	J*(xJ-M172)	total J-M267	J-M267(xP58)	J-P58	publication	 [collapse] previous research on same samples
Algeria (Arabs from Oran)	102	NA	22.5%	NA	NA	Robino 2007	
Algeria	20	NA	35%	NA	NA	Semino 2004	
Egypt	147	NA	21.1%	1.4%	19.7%	Chiaroni 2009	Luis 2004
Egypt	124	NA	19.8%	NA	NA	El-Sibai 2009	
Egypt (Western Desert)	35	NA	31.4%	NA	NA	Kujanová 2009	
Libya (Tuareg)	47	NA	0.0%	NA	NA	Ottoni 2011	
Morocco (Amizmiz Valley)	33	NA	0%	NA	NA	Alvarez 2009	
Morocco	51	NA	19.6%	NA	NA	Onofri 2008	
Morocco (Arabs)	49	NA	10.2%	NA	NA	Semino 2004	
Morocco (Arabs)	44	NA	13.6%	NA	NA	Semino 2004	
Morocco (Berbers)	64	NA	6.3%	NA	NA	Semino 2004	
Morocco (Berbers)	103	NA	7.8%	NA	NA	Semino 2004

Population	Sample size	Total J-M267	J-M267(xP58)	J-P58	Publication	 [collapse] Previous research on same samples
Syria	554	33.6%	NA	NA	El-Sibai 2009	Zalloua 2008
Druzes (Djebel Druze)	34	14.7%	2.9%	11.8%	Chiaroni 2009	
Syria (Sunni from Hama)	36	47.2%	2.8%	44.4%	Chiaroni 2009	
Syria (Ma'loula Aramaean)	44	6.8%	4.5%	2.3%	Chiaroni 2009	
Syria (Sednaya Syriac Catholic)	14	14.3%	0.0%	14.3%	Chiaroni 2009	
Syrian Catholic Damascus	42	9.5%	0.0%	9.5%	Chiaroni 2009	
Alawites Syria	45	26.7%	0.0%	26.7%	Chiaroni 2009	
Assyrian NE Syria	30	3.3%	0.0%	3.3%	Chiaroni 2009	

*the table I added as proof that your claims are MEANINGLESS DRIVEL :*

The Caucasus has areas of both high and low J-M267 frequency. The J-M267 in the Caucasus is also notable because most of it is not within the J-P58 subclade.
Population	Sample size	Total J-M267	J-M267(xP58)	J-P58	 [collapse] Publication
Avars	115	59.0%	58.0%	1.0%	Balanovsky 2011
Dargins	101	70.0%	69.0%	1.0%	Balanovsky 2011
Kubachi	65	99.0%	99.0%	0.0%	Balanovsky 2011
Kaitak	33	85.0%	85.0%	0.0%	Balanovsky 2011


*so you see, the Caucasian areas has higher numbers of the same genes.   

Ooooops!  

EpicFail67! *


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

The data shows that the Levite gene is shared by many Gentiles in Eastern Europe and northcentral India.

The data shows that the Kohain gene is shared by many Syrians, Yemenites, Jordanians, Palestinians, and other Levantines.

These genes clearly are not proof of Israelite descent.  Not unless all these folks with the Kohain gene are descended from Israelites.

As for the Levite gene, it is only proof of descendance from Aaron if Aaron was born in Minsk or Moscow.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Y-chromosome YAP, DYS19B
> ...


Problem is, we just made Swiss cheese out of your claim and you don't realize it!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> The data shows that the Levite gene is shared by many Gentiles in Eastern Europe and northcentral India.
> 
> The data shows that the Kohain gene is shared by many Syrians, Yemenites, Jordanians, Palestinians, and other Levantines.
> 
> ...


Who cares, blind dumb one!  The same genes that you boasted about the Arabs having occur in higher frequency in the Caucasus areas. 

There goes Defeat67's claim! People in Turkmenistan are more a jewish than Arabs!  Ha ha ha ho ho ho. 

Meaningless drivel.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes, and I'm sure if Arabs wanted to, they could site "studies" as to how Shanghai belongs to Moooslems.  Look, I found common genes. What a coincidence!  Shanghai belongs to the Palestinians!


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Problem is, we just made Swiss cheese out of your claim and you don't realize it!



The data from 2009 which I posted, is much more accurate than the data from 1997, you dumb AshkeNAZI.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Who cares, blind dumb one!  The same genes that you boasted about the Arabs having occur in higher frequency in the Caucasus areas.


 
Just more proof that having the Kohain gene isn't proof of being an Israelite.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is, we just made Swiss cheese out of your claim and you don't realize it!
> ...


Yeah and a 2011 study shows the Caucasus has higher frequencies.  And what's the "interpretation" of that as to how this whole "study" ties into who is and isn't a Jew?  Again, MEANINGLESS DRIVEL!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares, blind dumb one!  The same genes that you boasted about the Arabs having occur in higher frequency in the Caucasus areas.
> ...


Also proves that Palestinians are Arab invaders.  More similarities between Palestinians and other Arabs. 

 In fact, they're the same. 

Did we break you're Pali heart?  Awwwwwww.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Also proves that Palestinians are Arab invaders.



It does no such thing, you ignorant AshkeNAZI.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

The Babylonian, Greek and Roman conquests resulted in millions of Jews, including members of the Tribe of Levi, being sent into exile.
Where do you think they were sent?  The U.S.?
They were dispersed throughout Asia and Europe.
Many, like the Moranos, converted and/or assimilated under threat of torture and death.
A very high percentage did extremely well and were promoted to positions of authority.

One thing is for sure, they spread their genes like wildfire.
I can imagine non-Jews desiring Jews because of their education and hygiene.

The shame...
The Yid genes dispersed into the Islamic population has had little to no impact on the Islamic people who refuse to behave like humans.
Without sarcasm, I can imagine the agony of Avraham, Yitzchaz and Yaakov watching their genetic progeny having no regard for human life.

It also reinforces a point many Jew haters miss...
It is NOT the gene that makes you JewISH, it's the Torah and it's Heritage.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Its time for the Jews to stop using these genes as evidence that people are descended from Jews.

These genes are all over the place and do not prove Jewish ancestry.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Also proves that Palestinians are Arab invaders.
> ...


Sure it does. Proves that Palestinians are more Arabs than Jews. Wild you like me to post data on how the Palestinians are the same as their neighboring Arabs?  They really have nothing in common with the Jews. They have less in common with the Jews than even other Arabs. 

Don't make me embarrass you more.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Its time for the Jews to stop using these genes as evidence that people are descended from Jews.
> 
> These genes are all over the place and do not prove Jewish ancestry.



Do you believe history books that cover the Roman conquest of the Middle East?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Its time for the Jews to stop using these genes as evidence that people are descended from Jews.
> 
> These genes are all over the place and do not prove Jewish ancestry.


It's time for these so called Palestinians to stop bullshitting the world and just admit that they are Arab invaders out to conquer land that doesn't belong to them, just like the rest of the Arabs who invaded and pillaged lands throughout history.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> It's time for these so called Palestinians to stop bullshitting the world and just admit that they are Arab invaders out to conquer land that doesn't belong to them, just like the rest of the Arabs who invaded and pillaged lands throughout history.



Just like a Holocaust denier you lie about history.

Stop lying and accept the facts about Jewish genetics being nothing special, you Ashke*NAZI*


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Its time for the Jews to stop using these genes as evidence that people are descended from Jews.
> ...



I have been attempting for about a week to get an answer from vic on what he considers to be the earliest valid history books.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> The Babylonian, Greek and Roman conquests resulted in millions of Jews, including members of the Tribe of Levi, being sent into exile.
> Where do you think they were sent?  The U.S.?
> They were dispersed throughout Asia and Europe.
> Many, like the Moranos, converted and/or assimilated under threat of torture and death.
> ...


Jew haters have very little to go with, can't blame them. 

It's what you call dealing with a bad hand.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Too bad nobody can refute the evidence presented in the OP.

All we do have is a lot of whining.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for these so called Palestinians to stop bullshitting the world and just admit that they are Arab invaders out to conquer land that doesn't belong to them, just like the rest of the Arabs who invaded and pillaged lands throughout history.
> ...


Ya right, you claim Arabs Muslims are the real Jews and I'm the Holocaust denier.

This is the Muslim version replacement theology, except they aren't doing it with theology. Muslims learned well from their Nazi ancestors.  Ha ha ha. 

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Too bad nobody can refute the evidence presented in the OP.
> 
> All we do have is a lot of whining.



If you refuse to answer my question regarding what you consider to be valid historical sources, I can only presume you are a revisionist of history and thus bear no validity in regards to ANY historical discussion.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Too bad nobody can refute the evidence presented in the OP.
> 
> All we do have is a lot of whining.


I already refuted, in fact I blew a big hole in it by showing the anomaly with the Caucasus region, which shows a higher percentage of said genes you kept attributing to Arabs having. Keep up, you're way to slow for me.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Ya right, you claim Arabs Muslims are the real Jews and I'm the Holocaust denier.



I said no such thing, Mr. Ashke*NAZI*.

If youre just going to troll this thread, go away.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Zionists love to tell us that the so-called Kohain gene and so-called Levite gene are proof that these Jews are direct descendants of ancient Hebrews from Palestine.



Yawn

Yo Mohammad;

What if there was a holocaust?
I have a question for you Nazis.

What would you do if you found out tomorrow that the holocaust, the holocaust that you deny, was real?

How would your life be affected?

I know this is a difficult concept for many of you to contemplate, so I'm asking you to think outside the box and put yourself into a hypothetical alternate universe where it turns out your love of Hitler is in vain.

I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ya right, you claim Arabs Muslims are the real Jews and I'm the Holocaust denier.
> ...



So you ARE a revisionist.
I bet you refuse to read any truthful source regarding the Roman Conquest of Israel and it's MASSIVE Jewish population.
Checkmate!


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Now the trolls think I deny the Holocaust.

I never have.  This thread really bothers some Israelis huh?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> So you ARE a revisionist.
> I bet you refuse to read any truthful source regarding the Roman Conquest of Israel and it's MASSIVE Jewish population.
> Checkmate!



Are you going to get back to the topic?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Now the trolls think I deny the Holocaust.
> 
> I never have.  This thread really bothers some Israelis huh?



HistoryMinusJews.com?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Now the trolls think I deny the Holocaust.
> 
> I never have.  This thread really bothers some Israelis huh?



Not bright enough to recognize your own post....


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > So you ARE a revisionist.
> ...



My question would answer end the thread in one post.
Go ahead, give a straight answer to my question and then hunt your Islam sites for another thread topic.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Now the trolls think I deny the Holocaust.
> ...



Do you want to discuss the Kohain and Levite genes?

Do you know that all Kohains are Levites but not all Levites are Kohains?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



DUH!  Every kid in the first grade in any yeshiva knows that!

Now answer my question.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Its very stupid to use J1E as proof of being an Israelite.  

The gene is all over the Middle East.  The Yemenites have it at a higher rate than the Jews!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Do you want to discuss the Kohain and Levite genes?



Nope, I have no interest at all.

I never discuss minutia with anti-Semites or AGW cultists.



> Do you know that all Kohains are Levites but not all Levites are Kohains?



Well, how wonderful.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Its very stupid to use J1E as proof of being an Israelite.
> 
> The gene is all over the Middle East.  The Yemenites have it at a higher rate than the Jews!!!!



BORING!
There's a bunch of Yemenites who are Jews.

Keep it up.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

The Kohain and Levite "genes" are clearly not evidence of Israelite ancestry.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


We just did, people in the Caucasus have higher frequency of the same genes. 

The Palestinians are shit outta luck on this one. 

Whats your next false claim?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



That he's not a virgin.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


He must have been an honor student somewhere. LOL


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> We just did, people in the Caucasus have higher frequency of the same genes.
> 
> The Palestinians are shit outta luck on this one.
> 
> Whats your next false claim?



The people of the Caucusas have a higher rate of the Kohain gene, than even the Jews.

what does that tell you?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Or maybe that Jesus was a Palestinian?  Who knows what they will come up with next.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > We just did, people in the Caucasus have higher frequency of the same genes.
> ...


Oh so now you're singing a different Arabic song?!  

That tells me that they are CLOSER to the Jews than the Palestinians, which means the Palestinians cannot trace their ancestry to the land of Israel. You see?  

Like I said, lightbulb, there are hundreds of ways to make people related if you're going by similarities alone. 

You're too easy for me, EpicFail67.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



More like a dishonorable student.
Revisionism used to be much easier to get away with before the Internet.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok, I see you guys have no interest in discussing the science about the genes and history in the OP and just want to troll.

Adios.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I think he's more of a fabricationist than a revisionist.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Ok, I see you guys have no interest in discussing the science about the genes and history in the OP and just want to troll.
> 
> Adios.


We do we do!  We want to laugh at you some more.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



I could use one of those to reupholster my dining room chairs.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> The facts remain that the Palestinians are almost genetic brothers to the Jewish people.  They are the closest genetically of any non-Jewish population, to the Jews.



Are you saying that Jews cannot trace their heritage back to the Middle East because Palestinians share more genetic characteristics with the Jewish people than any other race shares with the Jewish people?

.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > The facts remain that the Palestinians are almost genetic brothers to the Jewish people.  They are the closest genetically of any non-Jewish population, to the Jews.
> ...



Can you type that one time fast?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > The facts remain that the Palestinians are almost genetic brothers to the Jewish people.  They are the closest genetically of any non-Jewish population, to the Jews.
> ...


Which actually is not true because there are there many more races and nationalities that have more of  this "gene" than Palestinians.  But yes, that's what the moron is saying in a nutshell.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



Available now at finer Islamic stores.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Are you saying that Jews cannot trace their heritage back to the Middle East because Palestinians share more genetic characteristics with the Jewish people than any other race shares with the Jewish people?



what percent of Jews bear the Levite gene?

what percent of Jews bear the Kohain gene?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that Jews cannot trace their heritage back to the Middle East because Palestinians share more genetic characteristics with the Jewish people than any other race shares with the Jewish people?
> ...



I will continue to reiterate this question in order to show what a phony you are...
Do you accept historical accounts of the Roman Conquest of Israel?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that Jews cannot trace their heritage back to the Middle East because Palestinians share more genetic characteristics with the Jewish people than any other race shares with the Jewish people?
> ...



I was asking if what you meant to prove by stating the Palestinians and Jews were genetically compatible more that any other race was an indication you believed the Jews could not trace their heritage back to the Middle East.

.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



vic in a corner...Strawman City.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Are you saying that Jews cannot trace their heritage back to the Middle East because Palestinians share more genetic characteristics with the Jewish people than any other race shares with the Jewish people?



There is a major problem with the hypothesis that the Kohain and Levite genes prove ancestry from Israelis.

The problem is that the Kohain gene is extremely common among Middle Easterners and Caucasus peoples, and the Levite gene is very common among Eastern Europeans and northwest Indians.    Both of these genes are male genes that are only passed down by the fathers.  They point to male origins.  The Kohain gene points to a male origin somewhere in the Middle East, but could have been in Syria, Jordan, Yemen, or even Armenia or Georgia.
The Levite gene points to a male origin somewhere in Eastern Europe.

If some dumb Zionist is going to claim that the Kohain gene is proof of Israelite ancestry then they have to also accept that the Palestinians may have that same ancestry due to their possession of the Kohain gene.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for these so called Palestinians to stop bullshitting the world and just admit that they are Arab invaders out to conquer land that doesn't belong to them, just like the rest of the Arabs who invaded and pillaged lands throughout history.
> ...



some give the broken record a swift kick to the next track!


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> some give the broken record a swift kick to the next track!


 
you're too skeeered to try.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > some give the broken record a swift kick to the next track!
> ...



I will continue to reiterate these questions in order to show what a phony you are...
Do you accept historical accounts of the Babylonian Conquest of Israel?
Do you accept historical accounts of the Greek Conquest of Israel?
Do you accept historical accounts of the Roman Conquest of Israel? 
If you do not, you are a revisionist.
If you do, you must accept that fact that Israel is historically a JEWISH nation.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

If the Levite gene is proof of Israelite descent, why is the gene so common in Eastern Europe and northwestern India?  Are Eastern Europeans and northwest Indians the Ten Lost Tribes???

LOL!!!!!!!!    

If the Kohain gene is proof of Israelite descent, how come other people besides Jews have the gene at much higher rates than the Jews???

LOL!!!!


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Interestingly the study shows that the line goes back 3,300 years to the time of the Exodus, and is present in both Sephardic and Ashkenazi Jewish groups. So in one fell swoop it is proven that the so called European invaders are in actual fact TRUE JEWS and can trace their descendants back 106 Generations and that the Jews have a RIGHT TO PALESTINE GREATER THAN THE ARAB MUSLIMS.



Many Muslims have the Kohain gene at a much higher rate than Jews.  That means that their right to The Land of Israel is greater than the Jews!!!!!


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> If the Levite gene is proof of Israelite descent, why is the gene so common in Eastern Europe and northwestern India?  Are Eastern Europeans and northwest Indians the Ten Lost Tribes???
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I have already asked you numerous times as to who makes this claim.
You have not responded.

I will continue to reiterate these questions in order to show what a phony you are...
Do you accept historical accounts of the Babylonian Conquest of Israel?
Do you accept historical accounts of the Greek Conquest of Israel?
Do you accept historical accounts of the Roman Conquest of Israel? 
If you do not, you are a revisionist.

You are an incompetent debater.
If you do, you must accept that fact that Israel is historically a JEWISH nation.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Jews however, have certain markers that Arabs don't have and that makes them unique and the true ancestors of the ancient Hebrews who lived in ancient Israel.



Name the genetic markers that Jews have that Arabs don't.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bullshiite.  Majority of current Israeli population are Jews from Middle eastern countries (or descendants of)  who have remained in the region for thousands of years.  TheY are descendants of the same Jews who fled the destructions of the first and second temples in Jerusalem thousands of years ago.  It has also been proven that these Middle Eastern Jews and the European Ashkenazi Jews do indeed share unique common genes and traits that are exclusive to Jews all over the world, which Arabs and Palestinians do not have.



Really?  Name the genes that Jews have but Arabs and Palestinians don't.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshiite.  Majority of current Israeli population are Jews from Middle eastern countries (or descendants of)  who have remained in the region for thousands of years.  TheY are descendants of the same Jews who fled the destructions of the first and second temples in Jerusalem thousands of years ago.  It has also been proven that these Middle Eastern Jews and the European Ashkenazi Jews do indeed share unique common genes and traits that are exclusive to Jews all over the world, which Arabs and Palestinians do not have.
> ...



I have already asked you numerous times as to who makes this claim.
You have not responded.

I will continue to reiterate these questions in order to show what a phony you are...
Do you accept historical accounts of the Babylonian Conquest of Israel?
Do you accept historical accounts of the Greek Conquest of Israel?
Do you accept historical accounts of the Roman Conquest of Israel? 
If you do not, you are a revisionist.

You are an incompetent debater.
If you do, you must accept that fact that Israel is historically a JEWISH nation.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

The Jewish world, unless they want to ignore science, must accept that the so-called Kohain and Levite genes are poor indicators of Jewishness.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> If the Levite gene is proof of Israelite descent, why is the gene so common in Eastern Europe and northwestern India?  Are Eastern Europeans and northwest Indians the Ten Lost Tribes???
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Dude what Gene are you talking about? the one from wiki? Maybe you posted that on Wiki yourself? You're weak


----------



## Jroc (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> The Jewish world, unless they want to ignore science, must accept that the so-called Kohain and Levite genes are poor indicators of Jewishness.



Jewishness? Being Jewish goes through the mother. the Cohen gene or Levite gene has nothing to do with whether a person is Jewish or not understand?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 20, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > If the Levite gene is proof of Israelite descent, why is the gene so common in Eastern Europe and northwestern India?  Are Eastern Europeans and northwest Indians the Ten Lost Tribes???
> ...


I don't think at this point even he himself knows what point he's trying to make. 

He hasn't been able to come to terms with the fact that Palestinians are Arabs identical in every way to other Arabs, and no closer to having common Jewish ancestry than other Arabs.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 20, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly the study shows that the line goes back 3,300 years to the time of the Exodus, and is present in both Sephardic and Ashkenazi Jewish groups. So in one fell swoop it is proven that the so called European invaders are in actual fact TRUE JEWS and can trace their descendants back 106 Generations and that the Jews have a RIGHT TO PALESTINE GREATER THAN THE ARAB MUSLIMS.
> ...


Ha ha ha. Hilarious.  This guy shoulda been a comedian.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 20, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Ha ha ha. Hilarious.  This guy shoulda been a comedian.



I'm only following your logic, retard boy.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 20, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha. Hilarious.  This guy shoulda been a comedian.
> ...


Muslims say the stupidest things. Have you considered applying for the Darwin Awards?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 23, 2014)

You guys accepted that the Kohain and Levite "genes" are poor indicators of Jewishness?

You should.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> You guys accepted that the Kohain and Levite "genes" are poor indicators of Jewishness?
> 
> You should.


As long as you accept that by that token Palestinians aren't as related to Jews as some of other Arabs, Kurds, and Caucasians.  Which means they aren't "natives" of the land just recent invaders from neighboring Arab states.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

The original Jews were the Ethiopians.  All it takes is a little common sense to figure this out. The present day Palestinians nor the white jews from Europe are the original inhabitants of Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The original Jews were the Ethiopians.  All it takes is a little common sense to figure this out. The present day Palestinians nor the white jews from Europe are the original inhabitants of Israel.



The original inhabitants of Canaan are long dead.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys accepted that the Kohain and Levite "genes" are poor indicators of Jewishness?
> ...



Pretty idiotic to applaud your own post, especially when its such crap.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The original Jews were the Ethiopians.  All it takes is a little common sense to figure this out. The present day Palestinians nor the white jews from Europe are the original inhabitants of Israel.



If Judaism had never accepted proselytes, who the "original" Jews were 3500 years ago might be relevant today as other than mere curiosity.  It's difficult to trace back *before* any recorded history.

The archaeological and genetic information indicates that you are wrong in making the identification with (ONLY) 'Ethiopians' - the 'original' as in 'pre-Kingdom' Jews seem to have been a combination of about 4 different groups. 

The 'mixed multitude' who went up from Egypt were ALL given the choice to accept the Covenant at Sinai:  those who chose to became part of the Jewish people.  Certainly some Ethiopians did.

We have never claimed to be all 'genetic' descendants of Abraham and Sarah - although each proselyte is given their 'name in Israel' as though they were the actual child of Abraham and Sarah.   

This whole thread is based on the OP's false representation of Judaism.  I will assume that he is simply very ignorant and didn't understand the many errors which he has made.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The original Jews were the Ethiopians.  All it takes is a little common sense to figure this out. The present day Palestinians nor the white jews from Europe are the original inhabitants of Israel.
> ...



Actually they are not.  You just dont get to see them on TV


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you know why the Land of Canaan was called the Land of Canaan?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Because thats where the descendants of Canaan settled.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Excellent!
As a land bordering the Mediterranean the Land was always eyed by Empires for conquest...charging taxes for transport.
As such, the Land was NEVER devoid of various peoples from non-Israel descendants.
The Land was also never devoid of Israel's descendants.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



That part is not entirely true and misleading. The people of Israel were nomads and did not have a country.  That is if you believe the Bible is accurate.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Show me the verse.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Here you go.  Before that the only real evidence of the descendants of Shem are in Mesopotamia.



> Genesis 15:13
> Then the Lord said to Abram, &#8220;Know for certain that your offspring will be sojourners in a land that is not theirs and will be servants there, and they will be afflicted for four hundred years.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you take this as a historical fact then you also accept the fact that since Yehoshua conquered the Land of Canaan the Land belonged to the descendants of Israel.
And ever since that conquest by Yehoshua , the Land has never been devoid of the descendants of Israel.
In fact, you also take as a fact that the Land of Israel was given by God to the nation that would accept the Torah.

Ok...I'm glad we agree.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Regardless of whether I take it as historical fact or not, it shows that the land was not the Israelites originally.  Just because they say god told them it was theirs doesn't remove the claim of the people that were originally there.  Sounds more like a way to disenfranchise the original land owners with an indisputable, unprovable claim all in the name of religion.  I'm glad you now understand that the Israelites were nomads and not the original inhabitants of Israel.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Regardless of whether I take it as historical fact or not, it shows that the land was not the Israelites originally.  Just because they say god told them it was theirs doesn't remove the claim of the people that were originally there.  Sounds more like a way to disenfranchise the original land owners with an indisputable, unprovable claim all in the name of religion.  I'm glad you now understand that the Israelites were nomads and not the original inhabitants of Israel.



There were no "original" inhabitants of Israel.

Before the Canaanites there were others.  And others before them.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of whether I take it as historical fact or not, it shows that the land was not the Israelites originally.  Just because they say god told them it was theirs doesn't remove the claim of the people that were originally there.  Sounds more like a way to disenfranchise the original land owners with an indisputable, unprovable claim all in the name of religion.  I'm glad you now understand that the Israelites were nomads and not the original inhabitants of Israel.
> ...



Like who?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Like who?



The earliest human remains in Palestine were found in Ubeidiya, some 3 km south of the Sea of Galilee (Lake Tiberias), in the Jordan Rift Valley. The remains are dated to the Pleistocene, c. 1.5 million years ago. These are traces of the earliest migration of Homo erectus out of Africa. The site yielded hand axes of the Acheulean type.[5]

Wadi El Amud between Safed and the Sea of Galilee was the site of the first prehistoric dig in Palestine, in 1925. The discovery of Palestine Man in the Zuttiyeh Cave in Wadi Al-Amud near Safed in 1925 provided some clues to human development in the area.[6][7] Qafzeh is a paleoanthropological site south of Nazareth where eleven significant fossilised Homo sapiens skeletons have been found at the main rock shelter. These anatomically modern humans, both adult and infant, are now dated to about 90100,000 years old, and many of the bones are stained with red ochre, which is conjectured to have been used in the burial process, a significant indicator of ritual behavior and thereby symbolic thought and intelligence. 71 pieces of unused red ochre also littered the site. Mount Carmel has yielded several important findings, among them Kebara Cave that was inhabited between 60,00048,000 BP and where the most complete Neanderthal skeleton found to date. The Tabun cave was occupied intermittently during the Lower and Middle Paleolithic ages (500,000 to around 40,000 years ago). Excavations suggest that it features one of the longest sequences of human occupation in the Levant. In the nearby Es Skhul cave excavations revealed the first evidence of the late Epipalaeolithic Natufian culture, characterized by the presence of abundant microliths, human burials and ground stone tools. This also represents one area where Neanderthalspresent in the region from 200,000 to 45,000 years agolived alongside modern humans dating to 100,000 years ago.[8] In the caves of Shuqba in Ramallah and Wadi Khareitun in Bethlehem, stone, wood and animal bone tools were found and attributed to the Natufian culture (c. 12,80010,300 BCE). Other remains from this era have been found at Tel Abu Hureura, Ein Mallaha, Beidha and Jericho.[9]

Between 10,000 and 5000 BCE, agricultural communities were established. Evidence of such settlements were found at Tel es-Sultan in Jericho and consisted of a number of walls, a religious shrine, and a 23-foot (7.0 m) tower with an internal staircase[10][11] Jericho is believed to be one of the oldest continuously-inhabited cities in the world, with evidence of settlement dating back to 9000 BCE, providing important information about early human habitation in the Near East.[12] Along the JerichoDead SeaBir es-SabaGazaSinai route, a culture originating in Syria, marked by the use of copper and stone tools, brought new migrant groups to the region contributing to an increasingly urban fabric.[13][14][15]

History of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Like who?
> ...



How do we know the Natufian people are not the Canaanites?  The reason I ask is because there is proof both the Natufian and the Canaanites were Black people.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> How do we know the Natufian people are not the Canaanites?  The reason I ask is because there is proof both the Natufian and the Canaanites were Black people.



You have photos of the Canaanites proving they were black?  Please show us.

Forget it, you're just spewing black Supremacist shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > How do we know the Natufian people are not the Canaanites?  The reason I ask is because there is proof both the Natufian and the Canaanites were Black people.
> ...



I have the bible saying that Canaan was the son of Ham.  I have depictions of canaanites in Egyptian art showing them to be Black as well.  Dont run from something you brought up because  you dont like the truth.  Still you never answered how you knew if the Natufian people are not the Canaanites.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I have the bible saying that Canaan was the son of Ham.  I have depictions of canaanites in Egyptian art showing them to be Black as well.  Dont run from something you brought up because  you dont like the truth.  Still you never answered how you knew if the Natufian people are not the Canaanites.



This discussion is about science and genetics.

The Bible is 100% irrelevent.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



As Vic has become irrelevant (become?) and dull, I will ask you where the Torah states Cham or his descendants were black?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I have the bible saying that Canaan was the son of Ham.  I have depictions of canaanites in Egyptian art showing them to be Black as well.  Dont run from something you brought up because  you dont like the truth.  Still you never answered how you knew if the Natufian people are not the Canaanites.
> ...



Scientifically how do we know the Natufian people are not the Canaanites?  The Natufian have scientifically proven to be Africans.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I will request that you decide upon which basis you decide to enter the Torah as evidence within this discussion.
Vic is honest enough to dismiss ANY non-pro Muslim history.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Scientifically how do we know the Natufian people are not the Canaanites?  The Natufian have scientifically proven to be Africans.



WRONG

they were North African, and we all know many North Africans are darker skinned Caucasians.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Scientifically how do we know the Natufian people are not the Canaanites?  The Natufian have scientifically proven to be Africans.
> ...



Typing in all caps does not make you valid.  North Africans today are an admixture of caucasians and african people. We are talking about in the past when they were all Black just like the Egyptians.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I dismiss any non-pro Muslim history as well.  There is a religion that predates both christianity and the islamic religions. This is actually where all known religions come from.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Typing in all caps does not make you valid.  North Africans today are an admixture of caucasians and african people. We are talking about in the past when they were all Black just like the Egyptians.



You have no evidence that the Egyptians were all black.

You have no evidence that the people of North Africa were all black 10,000 years ago.

You're just making up silly ideas.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There were many religions.
Nimrod started one.
Yisro was the High Priest of Midian.

Where is the verse stating Ham and his descendants were Black?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> There were many religions.
> Nimrod started one.
> Yisro was the High Priest of Midian.
> 
> Where is the verse stating Ham and his descendants were Black?



Spoiler Alert- He believes ALL the sons of Noah were black.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > There were many religions.
> ...



Oh...OK!
Thanks for the Heads Up!


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Typing in all caps does not make you valid.  North Africans today are an admixture of caucasians and african people. We are talking about in the past when they were all Black just like the Egyptians.
> ...



Are you the one that listed the DNA results?  DNA clearly identifies Rameses III as 96% sub-saharan lineage.  He is E1B1a

Ramesses III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> According to a genetic study in December 2012, Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin, a YDNA haplogroup that predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans



The Thuya Gene


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The same place as the one stating Shem was white.  BTW Nimrod was Black as well.

Edit

Found this as well



> Old editions of the Talmuld still state that:
> &#8220;Cush, lineage of Ham, shall become black because of the curse (&#8230
> The crow and the Cushite will be black because of their wrongdoings&#8221;.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Rameses III may well have been from what we today call Africa.
The Midrash says he was a foreigner who usurped the Lineage of the Pharoahs.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No such verse but I'm not the one stating such.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Rameses III may well have been from what we today call Africa.
> The Midrash says he was a foreigner who usurped the Lineage of the Pharoahs.



Not really. His grandfather was Rameses.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




I updated my post while you were doing this one. There is a quote that specifies they were Black in the Talmuld.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rameses III may well have been from what we today call Africa.
> ...



We know this because we checked his birth record at Cairo Town Hall.
You DO realize that the Ra of Rameses is a prefix for the sun god Ra.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Aggadata; a nice story.
Somewhere inside you want to be a Jew.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Who is we? Yes I realize that Ra is from the sun god Ra.  Have you heard the story of Ausar, Auset, and Heru?  This is the beginning of all modern religions.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Not really.  Please dont insult me. I'm fine with who I am.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > There were many religions.
> ...


You see how stupid you sound?  You're trying to prove the Palestinian Muslims are the true Jews, while he's trying to prove that blacks are the true Jews.  I think I'll step aside and enjoy this stupid vs stupid duel.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Apparently not as you seem to be googling like mad trying to keep us with me.

There will be many similarities between religious origins as the descendants of Noach kept in touch with other.
They WERE relatives and engaged in commerce with each other.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Well you asked me a question.  i dont keep my sources at my finger tips.  I have to go look them up. That doesnt mean I want to be Jewish. That just means you may be reading from a fairytale book and citing it as an authoritative source.  However it does say that the descendents were Black. What do you say to that?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Whats your take on it?  There is way more evidence that Blacks were the original Jewish people. I'd even wager there is more evidence that the Arabs are closer to being the orginal jews than the present day European ones.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Whats your take on it?  There is way more evidence that Blacks were the original Jewish people. I'd even wager there is more evidence that the Arabs are closer to being the orginal jews than the present day European ones.



Please take your black Supremacist thinking somewhere else.  Its not wanted here and has nothing to do with the topic of the Levite and Kohain genes.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your take on it?  There is way more evidence that Blacks were the original Jewish people. I'd even wager there is more evidence that the Arabs are closer to being the orginal jews than the present day European ones.
> ...



Let me know when you can make me do anything.  I speaking about the origins of the Hebrew people which is discussed in your OP and relevant to the topic.  You even cite in your OP that the Sudanese have the highest incidence of the Haplogroup J-M267 group. The Sudanese are Black Africans or Ethiopians.  You dont like my post? Too bad. Fix your OP.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


No my take is there's a long line of people who have claimed to be the true Jews or followers of the "faith".  The Catholic Church and replacement theology about 200 years ago, Muslims, Arabs, Mormons, Rastafarians, and blacks etc. etc..  It's never fucking ending.  

The only "true Jews" are the same people and tribe that are practicing the religion, praying from the same holy book, celebrating the same culture and traditions, and speaking the same language as thousands of years ago.  

Does this look like a black african to you? History channel reveals "the face of Jesus":







Jesus Christ Face Appears on the History Channel - ABC News

Also, The Indestructible Jews

Book Description
Publication Date: July 1, 2010
Max Dimont

A compelling and readable account of the four thousand year history of a people that spans the globe and transcends the ages. From the ancient and simple faith of a small tribe to a global religion with adherents in every nation, the path of the Jews is traced through countless expulsions and migrations, the great tragedy of the Holocaust, and the joy of founding a homeland in Israel. Putting the struggle of a persecuted people into perspective, Max Dimont asks whether the tragic sufferings of the Jews have actually been the key to their survival, as other nations and races vanished into obscurity. Here is a book for Jews and non-Jews to enjoy, evoking a proud heritage while offering a hopeful vision of the future.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



To be honest it looks like it could be an Arab.  However you do realize that picture is a 3D image modeled after the image on the Shroud of Turin? What makes you think the image is a valid representation of what jesus looked like? The authenticity of the that shroud is not even established.  As a matter of fact there is no proof Jesus even existed except from stories told by people almost 100 years after his death.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The original Jews were the Ethiopians.  All it takes is a little common sense to figure this out. The present day Palestinians nor the white jews from Europe are the original inhabitants of Israel.



Was this before or after central African tribesmen invented the fabric of space/time?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The original Jews were the Ethiopians.  All it takes is a little common sense to figure this out. The present day Palestinians nor the white jews from Europe are the original inhabitants of Israel.
> ...



After


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's an image of what Jews are thought to have looked like during Jesus' time.  If you really want to know what ancient Jews looked like, go check out some middle eastern Jews.  Iraqi, Iranian, Kurdish, Syrian,  and many other ME Jews for example can trace their ancestry back to the original Jews that fled the destructions of the first and second temples thousands of years ago.  They pray and practice Judaism EXACTLY as it was back then, with some minor "local" differences of course, and genetically they are pretty much intact because intermarriage between Jews and non Jews was forbidden.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Roudy said:


> No my take is there's a long line of people who have claimed to be the true Jews or followers of the "faith".  The Catholic Church and replacement theology about 200 years ago, Muslims, Arabs, Mormons, Rastafarians, and blacks etc. etc..  It's never fucking ending.
> 
> The only "true Jews" are the same people and tribe that are practicing the religion, praying from the same holy book, celebrating the same culture and traditions, and speaking the same language as thousands of years ago.
> 
> ...



The Shroud of Turin is a fraud, just like you.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



What are they basing this thought on?  They must have something that made them believe Jesus looked like that other than wishful thinking.  I've see middle eastern jews and they look a lot like Arabs. I would be hard pressed to tell some of them apart. I also know that Arabs are not an original people being a admixture.  My thought is that the area in question was originally inhabited by Black africans that mixed with Asians and Europeans over the years.  We already know that Black Africans were the first to populate the world as science tells us.  I am also aware of the existence of a nation of people in zimbabwe that have the cohen gene in more abundance than most present day jews do.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No my take is there's a long line of people who have claimed to be the true Jews or followers of the "faith".  The Catholic Church and replacement theology about 200 years ago, Muslims, Arabs, Mormons, Rastafarians, and blacks etc. etc..  It's never fucking ending.
> ...



Why are you so hostile? Lay your evidence out so everyone can learn.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Why are you so hostile? Lay your evidence out so everyone can learn.



No need, I'd rather just return to the subject of the OP.

The Levite and Kohain genes are poor evidence of Israelite ancestry.

They can only be used as evidence of Levantine ancestry, but this spans a very large area.

There are no specifically Hebrew/Israelite/Judean genes.  None.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you so hostile? Lay your evidence out so everyone can learn.
> ...



I dont know much about the Levite gene but the Kohain or Cohen gene is from the preist line of the Jewish lineage.

The Cohen gene - Key to a prophetic priesthood? - Atlanta Conservative | Examiner.com


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I dont know much about the Levite gene but the Kohain or Cohen gene is from the preist line of the Jewish lineage.
> 
> The Cohen gene - Key to a prophetic priesthood? - Atlanta Conservative | Examiner.com



There is no evidence that the gene comes from Aaron.

Its a very common gene in Jordan, Yemen, Syria, and other parts of the Middle East.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know much about the Levite gene but the Kohain or Cohen gene is from the preist line of the Jewish lineage.
> ...



That is definitely true.  However, we have to work with what we have as a known factor until other evidence comes into play.  The Cohen gene is at a much higher rate in the jewish priests vs non-jewish people except the Lemba nation of Zimbabwe

DNA Backs a Tribe's Tradition Of Early Descent From the Jews - New York Times

BBC News - Lost Jewish tribe 'found in Zimbabwe'


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No my take is there's a long line of people who have claimed to be the true Jews or followers of the "faith".  The Catholic Church and replacement theology about 200 years ago, Muslims, Arabs, Mormons, Rastafarians, and blacks etc. etc..  It's never fucking ending.
> ...


Middle Eastern Jews aren't frauds, moron. They comprise a majority of Jews and can trace their ancestry back to the ancient Jews of Babylon. Jesus looks like a Middle Eastern Jew. No, in fact, Jesus was a Middle Eastern Jew. Period. Your thread is much ado about nothing.

Arabs Muslims aren't Jews, dipshit.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


He's hostile to the truth. Most Moooslems are.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you so hostile? Lay your evidence out so everyone can learn.
> ...


Today's Jews are descendants of the ancient Jews. 

Not a bunch of Arabs shrieking ALLAH  AKBAR to their moon god in the middle of the desert. Period end of story.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's really quite simple, after the destruction of the first temple, many Jews dispersed throughout the region. Most of those dispersed Jews have stayed in those host countries for thousands of years up to the 20th century. Although they coexisted during their exile, they remained insular and did not proselytize, nor did did invade and force others to become Jews, as other religions have. 

So today's Jews, especially the Middle Eastern ones are probably the closest you can get to the ancient Jews, genetically, culturally, and traditionally. 

And last I checked, today's middle eastern Jews weren't BLACK. That's all I'm saying. 

In fact, many of them are quite light and even blond. On the flip side some of them are dark and look Sicilian or Brazilian. So it depends.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Roudy said:


> It's really quite simple, after the destruction of the first temple, many Jews dispersed throughout the region. Most of those dispersed Jews have stayed in those host countries for thousands of years up to the 20th century. Although they coexisted during their exile, they remained insular and did not proselytize, nor did did invade and force others to become Jews, as other religions have.
> 
> So today's Jews, especially the Middle Eastern ones are probably the closest you can get to the ancient Jews, genetically, culturally, and traditionally.
> 
> ...



Judaism had done a lot of prosletyzing before the Roman Christians made it illegal in the 3rd century AD.   10% of the Roman Empire was Jewish due to migration by Judeans and conversion.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Middle Eastern Jews aren't frauds, moron. They comprise a majority of Jews and can trace their ancestry back to the ancient Jews of Babylon. Jesus looks like a Middle Eastern Jew. No, in fact, Jesus was a Middle Eastern Jew. Period. Your thread is much ado about nothing.
> 
> Arabs Muslims aren't Jews, dipshit.



The majority of Jews are not Middle Eastern, you dumb shit.  

If you don't like the thread, stop responding to it like a lonely child.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It's really quite simple, after the destruction of the first temple, many Jews dispersed throughout the region. Most of those dispersed Jews have stayed in those host countries for thousands of years up to the 20th century. Although they coexisted during their exile, they remained insular and did not proselytize, nor did did invade and force others to become Jews, as other religions have.
> ...


Pay attention, five Arab nations who got Defeatedin1967 by tiny Israel,  we are talking about Middle Eastern Jews who are direct descendants of the Jews who fled the destruction of the first and second temples. 

Not some irrelevant unsubstantiated crap about "Jewish proselytizing."  What a joke you are. 

Speak of "Holocaust Denial" type behavior, here you are denying the heritage and ancestry  of Middle Eastern Jews, in true Islamist fashion.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know much about the Levite gene but the Kohain or Cohen gene is from the preist line of the Jewish lineage.
> ...



Aharon AND Pinchas...Two different lines.
Lots of disapora, intermarriage...oh, heck, no matter how many time I lay it out for you, you puppet your same old dullard, repetitive nonsense.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Middle Eastern Jews aren't frauds, moron. They comprise a majority of Jews and can trace their ancestry back to the ancient Jews of Babylon. Jesus looks like a Middle Eastern Jew. No, in fact, Jesus was a Middle Eastern Jew. Period. Your thread is much ado about nothing.
> ...


Majority of Jews in Israel are from the Middle East or descendants of. That's a fact.  Would you like to see the numbers, you ignorant dufus?  Ha ha ha

Thank you Arab Muslims for causing the descendants of the Jews who went into exile for thousands of years, to finally come home. 

Allahuakbar!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00yx5w3

Arab Jews: A Forgotten Exodus

Sixty years ago, around one million Jews lived in Arab societies, but today only a few thousand remain - mainly in Morocco and Tunisia. The plight of Palestinian refugees is well known, but the Jews who were uprooted and forced to flee their Arab homes are largely forgotten. 

This two-part series tells the story of Jewish exodus &#8211; a story of dispossession and torn identities in one of the most hotly-debated chapters of history in the Middle East - and how the remaining diasporas are surviving in "hostile" territory. 

Based in Israel, part one examines *what happened to the 850,000 Jews that have lived in Arab countries since Biblical times. *Magdi Abdelhadi meets Jews from Egypt, Iraq, Libya and Syria, and discovers what life used to be like for them, how they got on with their Muslim neighbours and what prompted the disappearance of these ancient communities. 

He hears their individual accounts of loss, anger and injustice and finds out how much of their old culture and identity they took with them to their new home countries.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So?  Do you think vic is getting together with the boys tonight?  What's he to do?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Defeated in 67 likes to get humiliated and defeated like his Arab Muslim brethren does. 

It's in their "DNA".


----------



## Roudy (Feb 25, 2014)

*Why don't Jews proselytize?*

Judaism has been a minority faith group for thousands of years. Throughout much of that time, the majority faith group has been either Christianity or Islam. Both of these religions are offshoots of Judaism and, hence, monotheistic. That is, not recognizing the validity of other gods. However, since Judaism was recognized by both of these daughter religions as the prior, incomplete, revelation of God, they decided to permit an active Jewish presence in their midst. Of course, restrictions were placed upon Jews living in Christian or Moslem society. Proselytizing was one of these restrictions. Jews were not permitted to seek converts, and in some cases, were forced to grant access by the majority faith group's missionizers.

Thus, while we know of converts to Judaism, it was not a large widespread movement and certainly not sanctioned by Jewish leaders. In fact, the opposite has tended to be the case. There is much Jewish material which suggests that Jews "oppose" proselytizing. Before modern times, it would be exceedingly difficult for Jewish leaders in Christian and Moslem countries to advocate missionizing to the host society. This is still the case in Moslem countries.


----------

